# TFV4 ni200 coil help



## BeardedVaper93 (5/10/15)

Hi everyone. I'm running a SMOK TFV4 on a IPV3 li in TC. my coil build is in the single rba section, 2.5mm 10 wrap 28G nikel wire, 0.2ohms at rest temp. vaping at 150 to 200 degrees celsius at 50J. the vape is nice and cloudy but not very flavoursome. i have a tried and tested liquid combo that is my adv in any device, i really want to venture into TC and i am not happy thus far. besides any negative feedback, can anyone help ?


----------



## Petrus (5/10/15)

Hi. Have you tried Kanthal and use wattage mode instead?


----------



## DougP (5/10/15)

Hahaha guess you have your answer..
I speak for myself. Tried TC Didn't last a day and went back to Watts and kanthal.
TC did nothing for me 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Riaz (5/10/15)

I personally think your ohms are too high.

Do 8 wraps, space them nicely and the vape should be much better.

I found my sweet spot in TC to be around 0.1 and lower


----------



## Dr Phil (5/10/15)

Best set up for tvf4 dual rda base 24g duals at 82w lovely


----------



## Riaz (5/10/15)

dr phil said:


> Best set up for tvf4 dual rda base 24g duals at 82w lovely


Do you perhaps know where I can get the dual rba base?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr Phil (5/10/15)

Vape club is where I got mine


----------



## Cave Johnson (6/10/15)

Riaz said:


> Do you perhaps know where I can get the dual rba base?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Got mine from @Frostbite at Atomixvapes.

http://www.atomixvapes.co.za/products/tfv4-tfr2

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BeardedVaper93 (6/10/15)

Hi guys. i have a huge love for standard kanthal and watts mode which works like a bomb. i was experimenting on the TC modes, and honestly im not impressed hey.


----------



## Cave Johnson (6/10/15)

BeardedVaper93 said:


> Hi guys. i have a huge love for standard kanthal and watts mode which works like a bomb. i was experimenting on the TC modes, and honestly im not impressed hey.



I feel ya.
I have great days with TC and horrific days as well. 
Finding your sweet spot takes a fair deal of time and is definitely worth it, for a brief period. A find nickel coils gunk up too quick and you can't dry burn them like kanthal.


----------



## BeardedVaper93 (6/10/15)

I have tried claptons, twisted, standard, spaced, macro, nano, vertical, dual coils on Kanthal and not once did i ever have this amount of disappointment, was seriously hoping for more from TC

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kelly22 (6/10/15)

Iv recently found myself completely ditching nickel n titanium and TC as a whole straight kanthal n wattage for me thank you very much ,even been playing with my trusty mechs n mosfet box now kanthal is more fun anyway watts kick butts if u say joules rule

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BeardedVaper93 (6/10/15)

i think it was a great idea, but the execution is far off


----------



## Chukin'Vape (6/10/15)

Wicking!!!! To much JapCot my man - that can seriously harsh your flavour mellow!


----------

